# Need help identifying my bike "newbie"



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all:

I bought this bike at a flea market in Lacombe Louisiana in the late 80s.  I put it in a barn for safe keeping and now I am ready to restore it.  I think it is a womans flightliner with a front springer fork but not sure.  I also need to find a picture or something of a new or restored one.  That will help me get started.   It is a great bike and I have been anticipating the renovation for some time now...like 20+ years.  Please let me know if you have parts!  Thanks!


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

*pictures of the bike*


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2009)

You're boarding the boat I'm on. So, without further adue, WELCOME ABOARD! I too have a girl's Flightliner in need of a tank and a rack. You're in for it now buddy! Finding those parts are no easy task. I have found a couple, but people never get back to me shipping costs, part info, etc.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

*I am not a threat*

Haaaaaaaa...so I am no threat...it will take me some time I am just getting started but I do intend to do some driving around to find things.  so what year is it...is yours like mine exactly?

I imagine that the parts will be difficult to find.  I will share!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2009)

Get me the serial number and me and thtbird can help you (he helped me). Mine is, I believe, a 1966. Mine is teal (repainted pink), does not have the truss fork option. Single speed, original but incomplete. It has one of the rack braces, but it will need rechromed probably. Trust me, these are beautiful when finished. They are, in my opinion, the Plymouth Furys of the Classic Bicycle hobby.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2009)

If you want to, go to "search" and type in "barn finds". Click on the one that says something like, "My first barn finds". You'll love it.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 8, 2009)

looks like you have a girls sears spaceliner missing the tank and rack but you do have that the "rat trap" springer prob early to mid 60's


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> looks like you have a girls sears spaceliner missing the tank and rack but you do have that the "rat trap" springer prob early to mid 60's




I was in the bathroom and I remembered that. Not many Flighliners were chrome, They might have had that as one verion, but mainly the Spaceliners were chrome. Is the lettering on the chaingaurd still readable? Mine was completely gone and had to go on a wild goose chase to identify it.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> Get me the serial number and me and thtbird can help you (he helped me). Mine is, I believe, a 1966. Mine is teal (repainted pink), does not have the truss fork option. Single speed, original but incomplete. It has one of the rack braces, but it will need rechromed probably. Trust me, these are beautiful when finished. They are, in my opinion, the Plymouth Furys of the Classic Bicycle hobby.




Where is the serial number ?  I will have to look tomorrow.  I was born Dec 1959...I am hoping it is a 1959-1960 bike that would be so nice!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> I was in the bathroom and I remembered that. Not many Flighliners were chrome, They might have had that as one verion, but mainly the Spaceliners were chrome. Is the lettering on the chaingaurd still readable? Mine was completely gone and had to go on a wild goose chase to identify it.




That's what I thought too...not many flightliners that were chrome.  I am going to upload an image I just found.  It looks like the same bike and it says it is a 1960e spaceliner.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

*image*


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Same Bike?*

Don't you think this is the same bike?  I even have some aqua color at the bottom of the fork.  This is a 1960e Spaceliner supposedly.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.hackersparadise.biz/5_8.html

Here is another link to a bike that looks like mine with the springer front...the site says 1964 deluxe model made by Murray for Sears.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Serial Number for my bike*



classicfan1 said:


> Get me the serial number and me and thtbird can help you (he helped me). Mine is, I believe, a 1966. Mine is teal (repainted pink), does not have the truss fork option. Single speed, original but incomplete. It has one of the rack braces, but it will need rechromed probably. Trust me, these are beautiful when finished. They are, in my opinion, the Plymouth Furys of the Classic Bicycle hobby.





The serial number is 502 46170 713913


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

No can't read anything on the chain guard too rusty


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a lot of five J.C. Higgins bikes that included a girls Spaceliner that I am parting out. Before you get too excited I have to tell you that the top of the light casing is broken (plastic part). It doesn't show in any of the pics here but it's still all there including the horn & light controls. So far the only thing gone on it is the chain guard. The wheels, springer, rear fender, kickstand and sprocket cover are spoken for but the rest of it is for sale. I'm taking the best parts of 3 bikes and upgrading the boys Spaceliner and the Flightliner. The girls rack has the tail light lense on it - the light unit is missing. It is still on the boy's model and I'll include pics - it's a Delta unit. If anyone is interested in the girls parts or the other two bikes/parts let me know. I'm unemployed and could use some green stuff. See my next thread for more pics. Thanks alot.  Robert


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spaceliner Tail Light*

The lense is present on the girls Spaceliner but it still needs a light unit. I haven't seen one for sale yet but eventually one will probably pop up. This is the one on the boys Spaceliner.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2009)

502 = made for Sears

46170 = product/catalog number

713913 = production sequence

I can't find an exact match at this time, but I believe it to be around 1964 as this was the closest match.


ram.1950, if that front fender were to fit my Flightliner, I'd by it (mine did not come with a truss fork, so I'll bet that the fender braces are too short).


----------



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2009)

Also, get me a pic of the chaingaurd, I know of a way to save it if it's not too late.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 9, 2009)

The middle number is the catalog #, 46170. The girls' coaster brake Flightliner in the spring/summer 1961 catalog is 4617N, I'd say that's it!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2009)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The middle number is the catalog #, 46170. The girls' coaster brake Flightliner in the spring/summer 1961 catalog is 4617N, I'd say that's it!




Whats the deal with the "0" on the bike and the "N' in the catalog?


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> Whats the deal with the "0" on the bike and the "N' in the catalog?




I have no idea but that is what is reads...46170.  Thanks all for looking this up for me.


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> Whats the deal with the "0" on the bike and the "N' in the catalog?




is the 1961 bike a chrome bike or can you tell from the catalog?


----------



## gabbers-2009 (Oct 9, 2009)

classicfan1 said:


> Also, get me a pic of the chaingaurd, I know of a way to save it if it's not too late.




I will take more pictures tomorrow.  I have only wiped things down some nothing major.  The rust is actually coming off the frame, bumpers, and wheels fairly easily just from buffing with a dry rag.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2009)

gabbers-2009 said:


> is the 1961 bike a chrome bike or can you tell from the catalog?




     Yes, the page says "Dazzling '61 Flightliner ..almost all chrome!" The complete cat. # is 6 A 4617N, not sure what the letters mean. It says on the page that #'s starting with W are shipped from mail order house or nearest warehouse. They seem to go to 5 digit #s in 63. That last digit on this bike could be a zero, or a letter O. I'm not sure it's important. I just look in the book for something close. Should be it, or at least the right year anyway.


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 10, 2009)

So, it is a Flightliner and not a Spaceliner?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2009)

ram.1950 said:


> So, it is a Flightliner and not a Spaceliner?




    Yes, the Spaceliner didn't come out until 1964. Also, I believe the Spaceliner was the first model without JC Higgins on it.


----------



## bugwagon (Oct 26, 2012)

*Spaceliner Identification Help*



Adamtinkerer said:


> Yes, the Spaceliner didn't come out until 1964. Also, I believe the Spaceliner was the first model without JC Higgins on it.




Can you guys help me identify the year my spaceliner was made?

S/N 502-469020-741066

Bike is Men's, 26 inch tires, all chrome.  Fork has "Red" boots.  Chain gard is chrome with a red spot and white letters spelling out Spaceliner.  Missing "7" tank light (looking for one).

Please help!!

Thanks

Reuben


----------

